# Pentagon X3 Needs some love



## Texas Hooligan (May 13, 2011)

I recently acquired some pentagon lights (X2&X3) for what I thought was a pretty good deal but I am wanting to upgrade them to LEDs. That said I have spent hours looking for drop in replacements and seem to have come up short. I have SF with solarforce drop ins and love them but I can seem to find that type of thing for my Pentagon lights. 

So I have been paroozing the forum here for a while and I figured I would join and see if maybe I could find someone to provide some custom work on them. I would love to have the X3 made into some crazy custom ultra bright zombie blinding light. I am not sure where to turn for this as it seems most people are modding SF lights. 

If you are interested in working on the X3 please let me know as I would love to see what you have to offer. I will also say that I am aware that this sort of thing can be costly and I am ready to pay for good work.

As for the X2 I am just using a P60 dropin and dealing with the lack of perfect fitment though it would be pretty trick to have a nice aluminum "collar" made for a perfect fit but I can only imagine what that would cost me as I am sure it would take some serious time on the lathe.

Thank you in advance for any and all help on the matter.


----------



## PCC (May 16, 2011)

I don't know about the good work part, but, I've got both an X2 and an X3 at home that I've been planning on converting to LED. With my X3 I have a reflector from a Lumapower light that was given to me that I'm going to use for an LED conversion as it fits the bezel fairly well. The stock reflector can be taken apart and modified to work as well, but, this requires some time on a lathe. The stock lamp assembly can be taken apart and the threads that they used are pretty much the same as what I've found on Dereelight and ThruNite P60 pills. The LED just needs to sit further forward to get it into focus.

On the X2 I'm planning on using a McR27 reflector and just make a pill that sits behind it. An adapter to fit a P60 into an X2 for better thermal contact can be done fairly easily. It just takes time to do it.

I can do some custom work for you, but, I'm just a guy in my garage using a small table-top lathe. It just takes time to make stuff that can be whipped out quicker on a larger machine.

Oh, yeah, I started a thread about my X3 if you want to search the forums for it.


----------

